# ARR die neue Navigationsleiste will einfach nicht in die Mitte wo Sie hinsoll !



## Christopher Hauser (30. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei eine neue Navigationsleiste in meine Seite einzubauen. Das ganze ist mit bei der Hauptseite gelungen. Auch wenn die Lösung nicht die schönste ist, so hat ein einfacher 
	
	
	



```
<table>
```
 befehl mit align center funktioniert. Dieses sieht man unter chauser.

Jetzt wollte ich das gleiche bei den gallerien machen, die zwar ähnlich vom Aufbau sind aber doch etwas anders. (Da es eine neuere variante ist)

Hier habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass die Navileiste links kleben bleibt, egal was ich mache. Ich find weder das Problem noch einen Weg das Problem einfach zu umgehen.  

Ich hab echt keinen Peil mehr vielleicht kann mir hier ja irgendjemand nen Tipp geben. Ich hab einfach den ganzen Gallerie Ordner gezippt und hochgeladen.

"quickmenu.js" ist das JS für die navi (hauptordner)
"quickmenu_styles2.css" ist die CSS Datei für die navi (hauptordner)
"common.css" ist die CSS Datei, die für die restliche Seite verwendet wird. (Hauptordner->resoruces->CSS)

Ich wäre für jeden Tipp oder Hinweis Dankbar.


----------



## threadi (30. März 2011)

Hast Du es schon gelöst? Bei mir ist das Menü zentriert. Jedoch ist der HTML-Code nicht allzu sauber:
http://validator.w3.org/check?verbose=1&uri=http://www.chauser.ch/fineartnew2/

Und die Tabelle ringsrum solltest Du wirklich weglassen.


----------

